# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Winstrol Lote V006 & V005 Spain. <<<=Look out these batches

## Xprime

Some friends told me it is underdosed.

Are they fake or underdosed and fake?

thx to help bros.

----------


## Xprime

another set  :Smilie:

----------


## Seajackal

I think this lot may be fake. Lately I've seen some V06 lot like yours, about
30-70 rate for powder/water. Time to keep an eye on this batchz?

----------


## Xprime

Can i inject the stuff or not?

"Maybe fake"  :Smilie:

----------


## Seajackal

In general is common that a fake contains a small amount of stanozolol in it
so thee shots would be minimum doses of that substance, just keep that in
mind. You'd better wait for more feedback. BTW I forgot to welcome you to
the AR forum, bro! Welcome aboard, Spiderman  :Smilie:

----------


## Xprime

Thx you Seajackal!



Hey! fellows come help me!

----------


## Xprime

More pics.

I am amazed these are fakes because letter are all goods the only thing that was suspect was the low dosing.

I still wonder if these are fakes?

----------


## ajfina

can i injectect it? what do u think can i? NONONO, man those are spain ****ers fackers bro FAKE
i don't trust zambon's anymore

----------


## strongmann

fake bro! don't take them cuz you never know whats in a fake!

strongmann

----------


## SnaX

> fake bro! don't take them cuz you never know whats in a fake!


YEAH! Like... FAKE STUFF! :LOL:

----------


## Xprime

Damn! Winstrol +primo= a lot of money in the WC

----------


## MichaelCC

What a shame, bro! But you chose the most faked stuffs (winny + primo), so you can expect it ... 
I'm sorry about your loss

----------


## Xprime

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!

That Make Me Crazy!!!!!!!!



Lool

----------


## Seajackal

I'm still not able to PM you bro so you can vent! Don't do it openly it's a sin!
Ameenn!

----------

